# Το «οχυρό Ευρώπη» στο εξώφυλλο του Σπίγκελ



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Αυτό είναι το σημερινό εξώφυλλο του Σπίγκελ για το «οχυρό Ευρώπη». Το σχετικό κείμενο είναι: «Θα τα καταφέρουμε» και ο υπότιτλος: «Τέλος στην ανοιχτή Ευρώπη και ρισκάρουμε το μέλλον μας».

Πόσα κτίσματα μπορείτε να αναγνωρίσετε στην εικαστική σύνθεση;


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2016)

Να το πούμε "Καταργούμε την ανοιχτή Ευρώπη και ρισκάρουμε το μέλλον μας" για να υπάρχει ταυτοπροσωπία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Να το πούμε, γιατί όχι; Και με «Κλείνουμε την ανοιχτή Ευρώπη»γίνεται...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Να προσθέσω ότι κτγμ το δυσκολάκι στην εικόνα είναι το δεύτερο μνημείο από αριστερά, μέσα στη σκιά...


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω σε τί ανάλυση το βλέπεις εσύ δόχτορα, αλλά εγώ δεν το βρίσκω απλά δυσκολάκι, το βρίσκω μαύρο σκοτάδι, οπότε αδύνατο να διακρίνει κανείς για τί πρόκειται.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 7, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διακρίνουμε οκτώ κτίσματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2016)

Aπό αριστερά τα μνημεία είναι: το Μπιγκ Μπεν, μια μαύρη μαυρίλα, το Ατόμιουμ, η οροφή του Μπουντεσταγκ, ο Παρθενώνας, η Μέρκελ, ο πύργος του Άιφελ, η Σαγράδα Φαμίλια, ο πύργος της Πίζας ισιωμένος. 
Η μαυρίλα έιναι μάλλον από κάποια άλλη χώρα, όχι από αυτές που εκπροσωπούνται ήδη (ΗΒ, Γαλλία Γερμανία, Ελλάδα, Ισπανία, Βέλγιο, Ιταλία).

YΓ και φυσικά το κάστρο. 

Εdit: αναθεωρώ τα περί ενός μνημείου ανά χώρα. Άφού έχει το Καστελ ντελ Μόντε μιλάμε για δύο από Ιταλία. Άρα μπορέι να έχει δύο από οπουδήποτε.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 7, 2016)

Καστέλ ντελ Μόντε (Απουλία, Ιταλία), Παρθενώνας, Μπιγκ Μπεν, Ατόμιο Βρυξελλών, Πύργος του Άιφελ, Σαγκράντα Φαμίλια, Πύργος της Πίζας συν ο θόλος του Ράιχσταγκ (με επιφυλάξεις για το τελευταίο);


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 7, 2016)

Όσο για το μέσα στη σκιά του Δρα, τι να πω; Τη μαύρη τύφλα μου βλέπω μόνο. Άμα έχει καλύτερη ανάλυση, να τη δούμε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Το Ράιχσταγκ σωστό και για το σκοτεινό ο Νίκελ έριξε μια ωραία ιδέα ιδιωτικά για ένα μνημείο που παραπέμπει άμεσα σε μία και συμβολικά σε πολλές σημερινές κεντροευρωπαϊκές χώρες, από *εδώ*:






Αλλά θα πρέπει να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος με ένα _Σπίγκελ _σε φυσικό μέγεθος, μάλλον.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 7, 2016)

Πράγματι, θα μπορούσε. Αλλά χρειάζεται ένα ωραίο Σπήγκελ, ενδεχομένως σε μεγέθυνση, για να βγάλουμε άκρη. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2016)

Δεν είναι αυτό. 
Από το λίγο που αντιλμβάνομαι πρόκειται για κάποιο μνημείο που έχει τετραγωνισμένο βάθρο με κολόνες και παραστάσεις κι από πάνω βάση με σφαίρα στην κορυφή. Το οποίο βρίσκεται είτε σε κάποιον θόλο μάυρο κι άραχλο, είτε σε στήλη που δεν φαίνεται (μάλλον το πρώτο). Ή είναι καμπαναριό (όχι το γνωστό της Βρύγης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Στο μεταξύ, το κεντρικό άρθρο ανέβηκε στην *αγγλική έκδοση*.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 7, 2016)

Αν τώρα υποστηρίξω ότι το "σκοτεινό" είναι απλώς κομμάτι του κτηρίου του Ράιχσταγκ θα με δείρετε; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Λες; Μοιάζουν διαφορετικοί οι «παραστάτες» του θόλου όμως. Δεν θα το απέκλεια πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> Αν τώρα υποστηρίξω ότι το "σκοτεινό" είναι απλώς κομμάτι του κτηρίου του Ράιχσταγκ θα με δείρετε; :)



Τελικά μάλλον έχεις δίκιο Ρογήρε. Φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά και το ταίρι στη δεξιά πλευρά της εικόνας, στη βάση του πύργου του Άιφελ.


----------

